# Falla en Amplificador Sanyo A35



## Rodrigo Perez (Jul 25, 2007)

Como estan muchachos? Espero que bien. Tengo un problema con mi amplificador Sanyo A35, salida de 4 parlantes de 200w rms. Al aumentar el volumen aunque sea solo un poco corta la salida de los parlantes. Cambie un par de integrados que podian estar fallados pero NADA sigue igual. A ver si me pueden dar una ayuda porfavor chiquillos.
MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 27, 2007)

En valencia tambien hay Fallas.... ;D pero bueno, crreo que quisiste decir Fallo.

Tus altavoces es posible que estén semisocarrados, o medio quemados por lo cual tengan muy poca impedancia y te protejan tu amplificador.


----------

